# Dizziness around ovulation?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone else experience this? Is there a particular reason for it? Before I got pregnant with my daughter (but after 2 miscarriages) I remember having several ovulations where I spent the good part of a day VERY dizzy, with a headache, hot flashes, and nausea. I haven't really had it since, but this cycle (2 babies later) I've definitely had the dizziness over the past few days and now I'm ovulating.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Good question - I get a little dizziness around that time, but not every cycle, and not as bad as you're describing. But yes, I have felt that. It seems different people get lots of different symptoms around that time - hard to tell what's normal and what's not! I'll be interested to see the other replies you get.


----------

